# سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 12 ) ‏



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*



السؤال مش قصده لشخص 
ممكن لاي شئ أخر
مثل الحب او الظلم او الانانيه



كنت بفكر انهي السلسه بالسؤال ده
لان عارف ان كتير منك مل منها ومن الاسئله
فقلت كفايه لحد كده ايه رايكم وبصراحه


 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 11 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 10 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 9 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 8 ) 

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 7 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 6 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 5 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 4 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 3 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 2 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 1 )​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*ممكن اعرف ايه يعني ( يا كش تولع ) :thnk0001:
يعني مش كلنا مصريين نفهم عليك :nunu0000: ​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (6 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *ممكن اعرف ايه يعني ( يا كش تولع ) :thnk0001:
> يعني مش كلنا مصريين نفهم عليك :nunu0000: ​*



هههههه:
المعنى يا ريتك(ليتك) تولع او تشتعل ...

والمهم انا اقولها للي اخترع الدراسة والمدارس .
:bud::new6:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *ممكن اعرف ايه يعني ( يا كش تولع ) :thnk0001:
> يعني مش كلنا مصريين نفهم عليك :nunu0000: ​*




*العيب مش في اللهجه يا روز
العيب بقي في ...............
بلاش كل واحد عارف نفسه 
:smil15: :smil15: :smil15:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> هههههه:
> المعنى يا ريتك(ليتك) تولع او تشتعل ...
> 
> والمهم انا اقولها للي اخترع الدراسة والمدارس .
> :bud::new6:




*شكرا يا حبي ع توضيحك
ميرسي ع مرورك
نورتني​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*اقولها 
للحزن بس لما انتصر عليه
وانا اولع فيه بايدي
ولا ملينا ولا حاجه يا مايكل
احنا بالعكس بنفضفض بالاجابه على اسئلتك
وكلها اسئله جميله
وبحب اقرا ردود الناس عشان بعرف رد كل واحد
وهي فكره لذيذه مظنش حد يمل منها
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## tasoni queena (6 سبتمبر 2010)

> كنت بفكر انهي السلسه بالسؤال ده
> لان عارف ان كتير منك مل منها ومن الاسئله
> فقلت كفايه لحد كده ايه رايكم وبصراحه


 
دى اسئلة جميلة يا مايكل 

والاجابات كمان حلوة

لالا متوقفش السلسلة

حاجات كتير اقولها للزمن​


----------



## روزي86 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

لا يا ميكي استمر يا باشا واحنا معاك ههههههههههه

لا بجد المجموعه كلها تحفه وبتسلي استمر فيها وربنا معاك

اما بالنسبة للسؤال مش هقوله لحد


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 سبتمبر 2010)

اقولها للحزن وللظلم
مرسي للسؤال مايكل
واستمر في الاسئلة وربنا يباركك​


----------



## سور (6 سبتمبر 2010)

اقولها لاى حاجه ممكن تأذى بنوتى او تضايقها
فكرتك حلوة قوى يا مايكل ---- استمر​


----------



## Rosetta (6 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *العيب مش في اللهجه يا روز
> العيب بقي في ...............
> بلاش كل واحد عارف نفسه
> :smil15: :smil15: :smil15:​*



*كده يا مايكل :ranting:
خلاص شوف انا كويسة ازاي 

 :t31:ربـــــــــنا يســــــــــامحك :t31:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 سبتمبر 2010)

للمشاكل والظروف​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *اقولها
> للحزن بس لما انتصر عليه
> وانا اولع فيه بايدي
> ولا ملينا ولا حاجه يا مايكل
> ...




*
ربنا يبعد عنك اي حزن
ويفرح قلبك دايما
شكرا ليكي ع مرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> دى اسئلة جميلة يا مايكل
> 
> والاجابات كمان حلوة
> 
> ...




*حاضر يا كوينا 
هكمل اسئله انشاء الله
شكرا ليكي علي مرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لا يا ميكي استمر يا باشا واحنا معاك ههههههههههه
> 
> لا بجد المجموعه كلها تحفه وبتسلي استمر فيها وربنا معاك
> 
> اما بالنسبة للسؤال مش هقوله لحد




*ههههههههه
ماشي يا نصه
هكمل اسئله​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> اقولها للحزن وللظلم
> مرسي للسؤال مايكل
> واستمر في الاسئلة وربنا يباركك​




*ربنا يبعد عنك اي حزن او ظلم
شكرا الملكه ع مرورك
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

سور قال:


> اقولها لاى حاجه ممكن تأذى بنوتى او تضايقها
> فكرتك حلوة قوى يا مايكل ---- استمر​




*ربنا يحميها دايما
ويبعد عنها اي شر
ويخليكم لبعض 
شكرا سور ع مرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *كده يا مايكل :ranting:
> خلاص شوف انا كويسة ازاي
> 
> :t31:ربـــــــــنا يســــــــــامحك :t31:​*





*هههههههههههه
طيبه يابت يا روز
هيسامحني يختي :smil15:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> للمشاكل والظروف​




*ربنا يحل كل مشاكلك
وانشاء الله كله يتعدل
شكرا سندريلا ع مرورك
وربنا يحميكي​*


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (7 سبتمبر 2010)

إمممممممم ممكن للأهلى:1015cz: و لا بلاش ههههههه أوعى تزعل أنا بهزر
 بجد للظلم و المحسوبية
الأسئلة حلوة كتير ماتوقفهاش و منتظرين الأكثر 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا مسيحيه ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## mero_engel (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*اقولها لدنيا *
*لا يابني استمر*
*وانت بقي تقولها لمين*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 سبتمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *اقولها لدنيا *
> *لا يابني استمر*
> *وانت بقي تقولها لمين*​





*حاضر يا طنط ميرو هستمر
اقولها لنفسي طبعا
شكرا ميروو ع مرورك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 سبتمبر 2010)

هقولها لصاحب الموضوع :smil12:
ههههههه
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> هقولها لصاحب الموضوع :smil12:
> ههههههه
> ​



*
صاحب الموضوع قالها لنفسه قبلك
وعارف انها مش من قلبك 
مرمر طيبه مش دي كلمتك يابت*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> صاحب الموضوع قالها لنفسه قبلك
> وعارف انها مش من قلبك
> مرمر طيبه مش دي كلمتك يابت*​



يابنى مانا عارفة 
يعنى انت تقولها لنفسك وانا مقولهاش 
ودى تيجى برضه :59:
هههههههه
 مش طيبة انا اهمد بقى :smile01​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 سبتمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> يابنى مانا عارفة
> يعنى انت تقولها لنفسك وانا مقولهاش
> ودى تيجى برضه :59:
> هههههههه
> مش طيبة انا اهمد بقى :smile01​



*اصيله من يومك يختي
خلاص خليكي شرانيه
ومفتريه لايقه عليكي :gun:​*


----------



## Coptic Man (11 سبتمبر 2010)

يكش تولع 

اقولها لما المشاكل تزيد علشان اعتمد اكثر علي ربنا

عند كثرة همومي تعزياتك تلذذ نفسي

ايه رائيك في البوقين دول بقي ههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههه
احلي بوقين من اجمل كوبتك
تسلم يا حبي​*


----------



## zama (12 سبتمبر 2010)

كمل ، مجهود مميز ..

أقولها لــــــ الشمعة و للمزاد و لسعر الأراضى ..

بس بأمانة جديدة كلمة (( يا كش )) دى  ..

المصطلح دا من ضمن اللغة الشبابية الجديدة ؟؟ 

أشكرك ..


----------



## النهيسى (12 سبتمبر 2010)

_*

 


لمشكله لم أجد لها أى حل
*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا زاما ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*انشاء الله ربنا هيحلها من عنده
شكرا استاذي ع مرورك
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*للكدب والخيانة*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا روكا ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## magedrn (19 نوفمبر 2010)

اقولها لما احس ان كل حاجة ضاعت منى وراحت وانا وحدى بين الدنيا
وخلاص مش فارقة معايا 
ميرسى كوكو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرسي ياحبي ع مرورك
نورتني​*


----------

